# boulder mountain fishing



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

heading down to boulder this weekend. dose anyone have any suggestions on where to fish other than otter creek? I'll post a report when I get back


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> heading down to boulder this weekend. dose anyone have any suggestions on where to fish other than otter creek? I'll post a report when I get back


so, are you going to the Boulder Mountain, or Otter Creek? Make up your mind, and maybe people will jump in and help.

by the way -- I'm heading to the Wasatch Front this weekend. Does anyone have any suggestions on somewhere to get a bite to eat other than Fillmore?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Haha, Otter and Boulder are kindof in the same place. Boulder Boulder, let me think boulder hit the north creeks can't go wrong there. Also blind and donkey are also good bets for summertime.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

aren't you a funny f***** PBH. yah, had to muffle that through the bag. I'm guessing you don't know the area. thanks for the info christopher. boulder is out of the way for northerner's to head down fishing. I know alot of poeple fish otter creek, but don't here to much about anything else in that area. sure wish i was fishing powell.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Dont worry BROWN BAGGER PBH is just mad cuz his boyfriend Great Googly Moogly got banned. On the other hand Christopher30 is your go to man for southern utah fishing Pm him he is hard to get info out of, even when hes not on the forum


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I'm guessing you don't know the area.


Ha ha! That one almost caused me to spray some pomegranate Rockstar out my nostrils. PBH strides sasquatch-like through areas of the Boulder known only to one-eyed deer and possibly a few of Packfish's less social goats.

Those familiar with that part of the state consider Otter and Boulder distinct areas. What kind of fishing are you planning? At this point the water in Otter is starting to warm up and it may be best in a trolling situation. Some good spots to try within a reasonable distance of there would be Mill Meadow, Forsyth, Koosharem, or Fish Lake. The nice thing about the area surrounding the town of Loa is that it's very easy to drive between those lakes and change elevation. If fishing is not good at one, it likely will be within a 20 minute drive to another spot.

Lots of spots on the Boulder should be good right now. You may want to call the ranger in the Teasdale District and ask about access, I know the Aquarius Plateau had a lot of snow up until very recently.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on somewhere to get a bite to eat other than Fillmore?


Are you too good for the Garden of Eatin'?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I'm guessing you don't know the area.


Not very well. Only been there a couple times....

Some of these dang greenhorns just haven't been around long enough.....

the Boulder is a pretty large area, with numerous areas to consider when planning a trip. If you could simply narrow your request down to an area, a desired species, or even he type of fishing you want to do (ie hike-in, drive-in, etc) it would be much easier for someone as knowledgeable as Christopher to help you out with your request.

The Garden of Eatin is good. Not as good as the El Bambi, but still good. But, everytime I'm at the Wasatch Front I eat at one of those two. I thought that maybe there was another place to eat. Maybe Beto's Mexican in Logan?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're coming through SLC I know where you can get some tasty smack.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I am going to be at boulder mountain ranch, just below the town of boulder. I'll have fly fishing equipment, spinning rigs, atv's, everything but my boat. gona be doing some horse back riding saturday night. (please no broke back mountain jokes) :roll: I hoping blind and donkey are close. I wish there was a good river in that area, but utah is kind of shy in that area compared to the pacific north west.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I wish there was a good river in that area...


The Fremont River has some fantastic flyfishing. If the water is clear it can be hard to beat.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just because my goats choose to dress funny doesn't mean they aren't social !


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Otter Creek is fun to fish and does have some monster trout BUT the scenery isn't that great. Good call on going to bldr mtns instead. 

PBH, the arbys in santaquin is pretty good.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Arbys in Santaquinn? NO WAY!

If you're in Santaquinn, you've got to get to the Family Tree Restaurant. They'll serve you up some killer scones the way that scones were made to be. I swear they're about 3 feet long. Mmmm, good eats.

Good luck, Brown Bagger. I hope your trip is a good one. I'd love to get down there soon.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Arbys in Santaquinn? NO WAY!
> 
> If you're in Santaquinn, you've got to get to the Family Tree Restaurant. They'll serve you up some killer scones the way that scones were made to be. I swear they're about 3 feet long. Mmmm, good eats.
> 
> Good luck, Brown Bagger. I hope your trip is a good one. I'd love to get down there soon.


+1 on the scones. But also everything they make is good.


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

From the town of Boulder, Otter Creek is probably a good hour away, and there is some great places to fish much closer to Boulder. Blind and Donkey are usually a good bet and are accessed from the Teasdale/Grover area. There are also a lot of other places to try in the same vicinity as Blind and Donkey.As you go from Torrey to Boulder there are a ton of other places such as Lower Bowns, Oak Creek, Deer Creek, and Chriss Lake, all of which are surrounded by beautiful scenery. As for the fishing however, I have not been this year so I can only point out some places to try. Get a forest map and ask some locals :wink:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Boulder to Otter creek in 1 hour? Maybe in a Cessna, closer to 2 hours by car.
Any Lake you can access is fishing great right now! Think black


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hockey said:


> Boulder to Otter creek in 1 hour? Maybe in a Cessna, closer to 2 hours by car.
> Any Lake you can access is fishing great right now! *Think black*


I don't like Obama! :shock: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I fished Deer Creek Lake a month ago. The turn off is only 15 minutes out of boulder. PM me if you want details.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You may be gone now if so sorry.


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

hockey said:


> Boulder to Otter creek in 1 hour? Maybe in a Cessna, closer to 2 hours by car.
> Any Lake you can access is fishing great right now! Think black


Sorry...TWO hours...


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

I second RynoUT. Blind and Donkey are two great trails and areas of the boulders. Yesterday, my twin brother and I headed down to Fish Creek. That is a small lake about 30 mins hike from Blind. If you are at Blind, you can hike like 5 minutes to a small lake called Pear. Then from the east some if pear, their are trails that will take you down the side of the mountain to Beaver Creek and Fish Creek. The trip down from Pear to Beaver is easy. You might be able to make it in less than 30 mins. The trip back takes a bit longer though, as it is all up hill. In fact, I am sure that you could probably hike straight to Fish Creek if you wanted to. We always take the 4-wheelers, so it is a straight drive to Fish Creek. Anyways, the water is down there and the island in the middle is getting bigger. My brother, a friend and I sat out there in our float tubes and killed them. We probably caught 2 dozen fish each. Of the fish we caught, there was a 21-inch Tiger Trout. It was awesome looking. His teeth and hook-jaw was beautiful. Also, his color was impressive. Most of the fish were cutties, and only a few tigers. However, the tigers are notably bigger than the cutties. 

For those of you familiar with the area, the small lake above Fish Creek called Honeymoon has 100% winter-kill. We were up there a few weeks ago, and between 4 of us, we couldn't even get a bite. We usually all get a few out of there and we couldn't even spot the fish in the shallows. 

Anyways, if you are up for a hike, or have ATV's, I would recommend the Blind lake and sourrounding lakes. Besides, the scenery is beautiful! On your way home, stop at Maria's in Bellock (or however you spell it). She has good english chips. I forgot the camera yesterday, otherwise I would have pics of all this, along with a token picture of the meal at Maria's as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

CaJones said:


> I second RynoUT. Blind and Donkey are two great trails and areas of the boulders. Yesterday, my twin brother and I headed down to Fish Creek. That is a small lake about 30 mins hike from Blind. If you are at Blind, you can hike like 5 minutes to a small lake called Pear. Then from the east some if pear, their are trails that will take you down the side of the mountain to Beaver Creek and Fish Creek. The trip down from Pear to Beaver is easy. You might be able to make it in less than 30 mins. The trip back takes a bit longer though, as it is all up hill. In fact, I am sure that you could probably hike straight to Fish Creek if you wanted to. We always take the 4-wheelers, so it is a straight drive to Fish Creek. Anyways, the water is down there and the island in the middle is getting bigger. My brother, a friend and I sat out there in our float tubes and killed them. We probably caught 2 dozen fish each. Of the fish we caught, there was a 21-inch Tiger Trout. It was awesome looking. His teeth and hook-jaw was beautiful. Also, his color was impressive. Most of the fish were cutties, and only a few tigers. However, the tigers are notably bigger than the cutties.
> So no pics of the Tiger even on your bros camera? I would love to see em.
> 
> For those of you familiar with the area, the small lake above Fish Creek called Honeymoon has 100% winter-kill. We were up there a few weeks ago, and between 4 of us, we couldn't even get a bite. We usually all get a few out of there and we couldn't even spot the fish in the shallows.
> ...


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Since we are on the topic of Boulder mountain fishing, anyone know what the name of the lake is that was on Roughin it Outdoors last night? It was in Boulder Mountain, not that I know anything about that area. I haven't had a chance to get to any of the high elevation lakes and would love to go after some brookies.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i didn't watch it last night but if it was a rerun from a while ago then i think it was deer creek. deer creek is a beautiful lake with some beautiful views on the hike in. good luck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

ktrout said:


> Since we are on the topic of Boulder mountain fishing, anyone know what the name of the lake is that was on Roughin it Outdoors last night? It was in Boulder Mountain, not that I know anything about that area. I haven't had a chance to get to any of the high elevation lakes and would love to go after some brookies.


Welcome to the forum. I watched it too and I know it wasnt deer creek lake. I fished that this year and it was not a re run from last year. My guess is it was one on the North side like maybe surveyor.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

CaJones said:


> Honeymoon has 100% winter-kill. We were up there a few weeks ago, and between 4 of us, we couldn't even get a bite.


the weird part is that there were no dead fish along the shoreline....

Sorry. I couldn't help it. 100% winterkill eh? That's the first time I've ever heard that about Honeymoon. Funny. It had fish in it over Father's Day weekend....

...nice fish too!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

any pictures on those fish over fathers day... love to see em.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> any pictures on those fish over fathers day... love to see em.


Sorry. I didn't take a camera on our Father's Day Weekend trip.

Honeymoon has no history of winterkill. The spring that feeds Honeymoon is excellent. If Honeymoon had a history of winterkill, it wouldn't be stocked with Tiger Trout and Cutthroat. It would be a brook trout pond.

Honeymoon didn't winterkill.


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Ktrout,
PM sent on location!
Fstop


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------

